# Up for grabs!



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post but we can move it later.
I was going true my office and i found this one it's brand new never been used box and manual since i don't have the Titan HVLP any more i would like to give it away as a Holiday spirit Capspray Maxum II hvlp spray gun.

I would like help from Moderator to set this up as drawing or some kind of fun game.

It will be free shipping, and only in the US. Sorry for the no overseas.

Some Pictures:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

What about canada? I would say no boat required but I'm on an island


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> What about canada? I would say no boat required but I'm on an island


I feel guilty now!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Canada and Australia are eligible for a picture of the sprayer ..... Frame not included


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not on an island but am in Canada, am I still included?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I just don't want to deal with custom and the expense!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post but we can move it later.
> I was going true my office and i found this one it's brand new never been used box and manual since i don't have the Titan HVLP any more i would like to give it away as a Holiday spirit Capspray Maxum II hvlp spray gun.
> 
> I would like help from Moderator to set this up as drawing or some kind of fun game.
> ...


You could be onto some thing here. Along with PPOTQ there can be weekly or monthly drawings, weather it's PT or it's members supplying the items to be won.

If you don't give it away let me know I may want to buy it.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> You could be onto some thing here. Along with PPOTQ there can be weekly or monthly drawings, weather it's PT or it's members supplying the items to be won.
> 
> If you don't give it away let me know I may want to buy it.


That's a good idea for PPOTQ.
Sorry Dave i would have gave it to you before i listed, but it's to late for that now hopefully you will be the winner some how.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow,I would love to give it a new home.
My gun just spits and sprays a steady stream.
I would gladly pay you a fair price and pay for shipping.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post but we can move it later.
> I was going true my office and i found this one it's brand new never been used box and manual since i don't have the Titan HVLP any more i would like to give it away as a Holiday spirit Capspray Maxum II hvlp spray gun.
> 
> I would like help from Moderator to set this up as drawing or some kind of fun game.
> ...


oops,guess I should have read the full post,sorry.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

luny2nz said:


> Wow,I would love to give it a new home.
> My gun just spits and sprays a steady stream.
> I would gladly pay you a fair price and pay for shipping.


Sorry luny2nz, as i just told cdpainting it's to late to take it off.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Sorry luny2nz, as i just told cdpainting it's to late to take it off.


 No problem.
That was very nice of you:thumbsup:


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

While this thread is up on top, if anyone has one for sale please pm me with details.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Very generous. Just going to leave it here in _General Painting Discussion_ so it will get the most views. 

As for a contest, that's above my pay grade so will let Cricket know about your offer so she can decide how this might be handled.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Very generous. Just going to leave it here in _General Painting Discussion_ so it will get the most views.
> 
> As for a contest, that's above my pay grade so will let Cricket know about your offer so she can decide how this might be handled.


Thanks RH, just let me know.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm, as we're hoping to get all moved into the new shop over the next few months, I think I may have some goodies to contribute. I know I have a glitter gun and a hand-cranked texture box. 

This is exciting.

P.S. I think there are also 2-3 fairly tired Titan HVLP cup guns....


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Gough said:


> Hmmm, as we're hoping to get all moved into the new shop over the next few months, I think I may have some goodies to contribute. I know I have a glitter gun and a hand-cranked texture box.
> 
> This is exciting.
> 
> P.S. I think there are also 2-3 fairly tired Titan HVLP cup guns....


i could throw in a ex - wife :whistling2:
but you have to take the alimony payments too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Hmmm, as we're hoping to get all moved into the new shop over the next few months, I think I may have some goodies to contribute. I know I have a glitter gun and a hand-cranked texture box.
> 
> This is exciting.
> 
> P.S. I think there are also 2-3 fairly tired Titan HVLP cup guns....


I would hold onto that for sure. I would bet good $$$ that will come back some day soon:whistling2:

PS When I did it with the only contractor I ever worked for, we did not even have a gun, sprayed the ceilings and threw the glitter up by hand, NICE!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have many double rolls of odd wallpaper :whistling2:

HEY, they are good for doll houses :yes:

But seriously, I DO have those old steel ladder brackets (knuckle busters) and wooden roof brackets that I gotta get rid of soon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Pick a number between 1-100, send it to the mods. Then let the guesses begin, with a deadline.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

ProWallGuy said:


> Pick a number between 1-100, send it to the mods. Then let the guesses begin, with a deadline.


Good idea, First one pick that number will be a winner.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Pick a number between 1-100, send it to the mods. Then let the guesses begin, with a deadline.


Are mods eligible to play?:whistling2:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Are mods eligible to play?:whistling2:


Of course! How did i miss this one...


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

U.S. Residents only I presume?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Danahy said:


> U.S. Residents only I presume?


*naturellement*

Speaking only for my own deaccessioning, I'd be willing to ship to Canajun PTers during our occasional visits to the Great White North.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

dea what what?
Wait, I'm not even going to look that one up.

Triple Word Score!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> dea what what?
> Wait, I'm not even going to look that one up.
> 
> Triple Word Score!


It's the ten-dollar word that museums use for "getting rid of crap, if possible by selling it to some rube".


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was going to offer up 100 Lbs of PEI Lobster .....red and juicy and mouth watering...but I don't want wet hands
....LOL...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

playedout6 said:


> I was going to offer up 100 Lbs of PEI Lobster .....red and juicy and mouth watering...but I don't want wet hands
> ....LOL...


I'll give you a pick of all my sprayers for that deal!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> Pick a number between 1-100, send it to the mods. Then let the guesses begin, with a deadline.


What if more than one picks the right number? Would it then be a contest between those people only?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> What if more than one picks the right number? Would it then be a contest between those people only?


Good idea cdpainting!


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

When do we start guessing numbers?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I need to find out to whom i am going to give the number since the mods are eligible?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I need to find out to whom i am going to give the number since the mods are eligible?


You can give it to me, it'll be fine.:whistling2:

Actually, it will. I'm not interested, we've switched from Titan to Graco for our HVLP guns.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> You can give it to me, it'll be fine.:whistling2:
> 
> Actually, it will. I'm not interested, we've switched from Titan to Graco for our HVLP guns.


Email on the way!
how long should we set it up for?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not entering this as I have no need for any painting equip, and thus I'd like to ask/clarify the rules.

Pick a number between 1 - 100, first one to guess wins.

Does this mean people keep guessing (multiple numbers) until someone gets it? So someone could just send in 100 entries? Or will there be separate rounds? With deadlines ? Or does the closet one win? With a run off for the inevitable ties ?

May I suggest that all folks submit their names and then pick a random winner - with help of random.org if you'd like.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeez, Arch, thanks a lot. For this run, I'd suggest one guess/member/per round. We can go extra rounds if needed. If this catches on, maybe we can refine it.

To my fellow mods: if this is a problem, and you've got a better idea, let me know. I'll PM you the number...and you can take over.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be the first to pick a number 

#24


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This seems awfully complicated, for a bunch of painters
Let me help you Premier.

I'm thinking of a number and I want _you_ to guess it.

:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> This seems awfully complicated, for a bunch of painters
> Let me help you Premier.
> 
> I'm thinking of a number and I want _you_ to guess it.
> ...


C'mon, Bender, let's not reinforce the notion that Idahoans can't even count to potato.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

#27 
Thanks!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> 27
> Thanks!


And the question was,"what is the average IQ of a BSU student?":jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Gough said:


> And the question was,"what is the average IQ of a BSU student?":jester:


I still chuckle about your BSU library joke:laughing:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Bender said:


> I still chuckle about your BSU library joke:laughing:


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll go with 78


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

47....


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

lucky# 36


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll go with 58.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll go with a 100


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not entering this, but I can't resist a contest. So if *13* is the number, I'll tell you (back channel) who to ship it to.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

26 is my pick


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll take 79. Just wanted ask if having an HVLP should also be a criteria for the contest. If so I'm still in...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

72 is my lucky number


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

41 will be the winning #


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

3 333


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> I'm not entering this, but I can't resist a contest. So if *13* is the number, I'll tell you (back channel) who to ship it to.


Don't ship it back to me


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in, 2 ?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

You can do it!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Number 9


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Don't ship it back to me


SHIP ???!!??!!!, 

Sheet, you live two towns away, prolly 15 - 20 minutes. I'd put it on your doorstep in a burning bag :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

whatever anyone else chose.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> SHIP ???!!??!!!,
> 
> Sheet, you live two towns away, prolly 15 - 20 minutes. I'd put it on your doorstep in a burning bag :whistling2:


Than will have a nice Single Malt


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Keep those numbers coming!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, it's come to this - SOMEONE had to do it:

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
41
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64
65
66
67
68
69
70
71
72
73
74
75
76
77
78
79
80
81
82
83
84
85
86
87
88
89
90
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99
100


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Arch, you're getting warmer.


But that may just be s(hades) of things to come.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Arch, you're getting warmer.
> 
> 
> But that may just be s(hades) of things to come.


He's waiting for that bottle of Scotch to be broken.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Keep those numbers coming!


I assume it limited to one guess per member?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I assume it limited to one guess per member?


If it were, and there are only a handful of members that post, then looks like that gun is staying where it is for a LONG time.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I assume it limited to one guess per member?


I welcome you all to my house.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I welcome you all to my house.


address?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> address?


Hawthorne St.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe I should post a pic of my Maxum II and say it's been looking for it's long lost twin.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

......14


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking at MapQuest, I think Bill's gonna get there before me.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Looking at MapQuest, I think Bill's gonna get there before me.


He's right here.:thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> He's right here.:thumbsup:


He's everywhere. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hawthorne St.


AH HA, good view of Mont Bleu

I had a feeling you were in that part of town.

I had a big job over on Weatherbee (off Canton) last summer and was surprised 128 could hardly be heard.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> AH HA, good view of Mont Bleu
> 
> I had a feeling you were in that part of town.
> 
> I had a big job over on Weatherbee (off Canton) last summer and was surprised 128 could hardly be heard.


Very good neighbor hood, But Taxes why up


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Very good neighbor hood, But Taxes why up


You're paying for all those damn schools, and all those damn fake bricks in the middle of High St. and all those damn traffic lights and that damn new library.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> You're paying for all those damn schools, and all those damn fake bricks in the middle of High St. and all those damn traffic lights and that damn new library.


Thanks for reminding me of all those ....
I have to admit the school is really good.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> He's everywhere. :whistling2:


Kind of like horse poop.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

75.

What the deadline for this?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks for reminding me of all those ....
> I have to admit the school is really good.


Yup, they have gotten a LOT better in the past number of decades. Make sure your son takes full advantage of them, if you're not sending him elsewhere.

Now look at Dedham. Ritzy new schools too, but the quality never improved


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Where is every one?


----------



## shinehound (Dec 1, 2014)

22 is my pick- I just bought one at full price!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

shinehound said:


> 22 is my pick- I just bought one at full price!


I paid about $275.00 few years back, to have it as a back up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

57! Thanks!


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

My immature guess 
69


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

82. You're awesome btw.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

capn26 said:


> 82. You're awesome btw.


Thanks capn.


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

37. If that's been picked, I'm sorry. Damn sleep deprivation.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Keep those number coming!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

91 Thanks!
OK I better quit. This is my third entry:whistling2:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Bender said:


> 91 Thanks!
> OK I better quit. This is my third entry:whistling2:


Man can't you get right 
My wife  want me to take it out of that dining table


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

premierpaintingma said:


> man can't you get right
> my wife  Want me to take it out of that dining table


41?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Again, if I correctly guess, I'll designate a winner, I just can't resist the thrill of the game.


1 

(is the loneliest number)


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Again, if I correctly guess, I'll designate a winner, I just can't resist the thrill of the game.
> 
> 
> 1
> ...


I will give you a hint guys.
you and Bender getting one number right :whistling2:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

the number is clearly 50


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

11 it is


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I missed a lot. PTPQQQ or something like that. Free HVLP guns.

What else did I miss? Can someone just PM me the hi-lites of the last 60 days?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

or 19


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

epretot said:


> I missed a lot. PTPQQQ or something like that. Free HVLP guns.
> 
> What else did I miss? Can someone just PM me the hi-lites of the last 60 days?


Just pic a number from 1-100 you my win it


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> the number is clearly 50


Did you read post #97?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it 64?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Lucky 13


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Lucky 13


Dave it's close to the # you put few days ago


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Did you read post #97?


it was posted at the same time as my post


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

73 . .


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

14??


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

41??


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MSJ Painting said:


> 14??





Happee_grrl said:


> 41??


Both 14 & 41 have been guessed. 

Today I will pick

71

(DAMN, I'm getting REALLY competitive with this - but since I will not accept the prize, I don't feel too bad about that)


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

How about 84?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it 49?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Both 14 & 41 have been guessed.
> 
> Today I will pick
> 
> ...


And the winner is daArch :thumbup::thumbup:
Bill please let me know how to make an arrangement.
Thanks, Dan.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! daArch is the winner!
The number was 71.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> I'm not on an island but am in Canada, am I still included?


You can buy one in Vancouver, Canada for $90 CAD


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> You can buy one in Vancouver, Canada for $90 CAD


PRECISIONVANCOUVER! :no:
First why do you have to spoil the fun of the game?
Second you will NOT find this gun and cup for less than $279.00. Maybe cheap brand.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> You can buy one in Vancouver, Canada for $90 CAD


And you can buy the turbine *and* gun from Harbor Freight here in the states for only $119! Why pay any more than that, they're all the same, right?

<<<IRONY Off>>>


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> And the winner is daArch :thumbup::thumbup:
> Bill please let me know how to make an arrangement.
> Thanks, Dan.


Thanks Dan, your hints really got me thinking and acting out my competitive juices. I've sent you a PM indicating who I wish you to send it to. 
For those who wonder who that is, I'll only say back in the early stages of the game, a member picked our family's lucky number. I decided then, if I won, that person would get the squirt gun - which I have no use for.

Let me tell you ABOUT that number. The story goes that my parents met on that day of the month, they were engaged a few months later on that same day of the month and were married on that day of the month (in Dec 1942), That many months later on that same day of the month, my oldest brother was born. The number turns up all the time: in addresses, phone numbers, zip codes, athletic jerseys, etc. 

Congratulations to that PT member. And Thanks Dan for your generosity.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Thanks Dan, your hints really got me thinking and acting out my competitive juices. I've sent you a PM indicating who I wish you to send it to.
> For those who wonder who that is, I'll only say back in the early stages of the game, a member picked our family's lucky number. I decided then, if I won, that person would get the squirt gun - which I have no use for.
> 
> Let me tell you ABOUT that number. The story goes that my parents met on that day of the month, they were engaged a few months later on that same day of the month and were married on that day of the month (in Dec 1942), That many months later on that same day of the month, my oldest brother was born. The number turns up all the time: in addresses, phone numbers, zip codes, athletic jerseys, etc.
> ...


Thanks daArch!
PM was sent to your chosen friend just waiting for his reply.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well well well. Look what showed up in the mail!
I want to say thanks to Dan for providing us with a fun game:thumbsup:

And a big double thanks to Bill:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Knowing our history it would have been easy for him to select another person, but he stuck with his convictions.

If and when you retire, and make it to I-dee-ho the first glass of bourbon is on me Bill.
Cheers fellas


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well well well. Look what showed up in the mail!
> I want to say thanks to Dan for providing us with a fun game:thumbsup:
> 
> And a big double thanks to Bill:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


Hope it serve you well!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well butter my a$$ and call me a biscuit! Bill had the gun sent to Bender?:blink:

Congrats to you daArch for the gesture and congrats to you Bender for the gracious acceptance. Real class there. :thumbup:

I'm gonna stop now before I get all weepy and sh!t. :jester:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Should make for an interesting PPOTM


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the acknowledgement and the toast, Dan. Congratulations on picking 27 :thumbsup: You would not believe how many times that number comes up in our family. 

I hope the gun serves you well. 

And thank you to the other Dan (PremierPaintingMa) for allowing me to enter the competition with no intention of accepting the prize. As I've said before, I am very competitive against the GAME, not the opponent(s). For me this was a win-win and LOTS of fun.

:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I just came across this post so I unfortunately missed out on the drawer but just wanted to say thank you to Pemier for doing this, what a great way to help someone out and a true act of kindness. We need many more people like you in this world and it would be a great place  congrats to the winner!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow that was an impressive ending to this thread. Saw the beginning but not the end.


----------

